

Ask HN: Are there any good alternatives to Mozilla Thunderbird? - gsivil


======
atgm
Not being snarky here, but how about gmail? If you want pop3 or IMAP, you can
do that in gmail. You can also tag/color e-mails based on which address
they're coming from, set up reply-to, have a huge amount of space for
archiving, Google searching for your e-mails...

~~~
gsivil
Thanks.I am currently using gmail but I never set up my external accounts. The
only limitation that I see on that is that at the moment we cannot use it
offline. I am reading that this will be coming with HTML5. But I am not sure.

------
maguay
Postbox is a nice alternative, though it is made from Thunderbird code by many
of the people from the Thunderbird team. Still, they made the user experience
much better...

Check it out at <http://www.postbox-inc.com/>, and there's a free, Express
version available too.

~~~
gsivil
Thanks but it seems that it is available only for Windows and Mac.

~~~
maguay
Ah, true. Sorry ... I guess I just assumed you were using one of those two.
But this is _Hacker_ News, after all ;)

So which is it: Linux, BSD, or your own hand coded OS?

------
krakensden
You should mention your platform, but in general, no. Email clients are in a
perfect storm of unsexy, mostly solved, and difficult to make money from.

~~~
gsivil
I am sorry for my brief post. I am talking from the perspective of the user.
Of course hearing the view of the developers would be very interesting.

I am on ubuntu and I would like a lighter alternative to Thunderbird for my
netbook.

I think that a google product along the lines of TB wold be interesting, but I
am not sure if they see that as a competition to Gmail that is Ad-compatible.

~~~
krakensden
You could check out KMail, it's fast and the most complete replacement.

Other options include Evolution (even slower than TBird), mutt, sup, claws,
and alpine.

Or you could be like everyone else, and just use gmail.

~~~
gsivil
Thanks for your suggestions. Maybe the most common solution is the best in
that case.

